# Super Cheap Resin Site.. Anyone use it?



## Shy De (Apr 1, 2013)

I have seen someone post about this website that sells casting resin and it is about $45.00 a gallon which includes the catalyst. Not too shabby but, anyone actually use this and is it worth trying?

Douglas and Sturgess - Ingredients for Art - artstuf.com


----------



## mredburn (Apr 1, 2013)

Silmar41 from us composits is $37.00 a gallon. Which is widely used by members here.


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 2, 2013)

I've used the clear PR sold by Douglas and Sturgess. it world fine but US Composites is cheaper.
Do a good turn daily !
Don

Sent from my  Samsung Epic using Forum runner


----------



## toyotaman (Apr 2, 2013)

U.S. Composites is a great place for resin. That's where I get mine from. $37.00 or so plus shipping. It ends up about $47.00 or so shipped. Similar 41 clear resin.


----------



## betwisted (Apr 9, 2013)

I bought a gallon of silmar 41 from us composites and it cost me $57 (total) to have it shipped to las vegas


----------



## termitedave (Apr 9, 2013)

I used them once but with shipping to oklahoma it ended up costin $75.00. I ordered from wood n whimse problably spelled that wrong but it was about 1/2 that with shipping.and they refunded my shipping cost. Great Service. And it's the silmar 41


----------

